# North Texas beef recall...4 tons.



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

http://www.wbrz.com/news/north-texas-company-recalls-nearly-four-tons-of-raw-beef-items


----------



## weev (Apr 2, 2018)

thats a lot of taco's       

by the way did you see the picture down below the article that says  thief steals 9000$ worth of crawfish   man that would take one hell of a big pot to boil  lol


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

weev said:


> thats a lot of taco's
> 
> by the way did you see the picture down below the article that says  thief steals 9000$ worth of crawfish   man that would take one hell of a big pot to boil  lol


Yea, I read the article. 400# of crawfish is what the thieves reportedly stole....


----------

